# My Husband's penis won't fit



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2019)

> A physically incompatible couple struggles to make celibate love and marriage work in this poignant and humorous series.  Based on a true story.



This is actually based off of a manga that I read.  Which itself was based off a light novel series.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 8, 2019)

It's like they took the synopsis from the "Do you need some relationship advice?" thread between a robot and a human.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Hol up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Tiny Ginys are the worst


Throw the whole marriage away, fam.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2019)

There is no way they will use this title come distribution time...

My immediate reaction to seeing it here was: "I think someone accidentally posted this in the wrong thread". lol.


----------



## Zef (Feb 8, 2019)

The only solution here is cuckoldry.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

yikes


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> There is no way they will use this title come distribution time...
> 
> My immediate reaction to seeing it here was: "I think someone accidentally posted this in the wrong thread". lol.


Section*


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 11, 2019)

This is why premarital sex isn't the evil incels claim it is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2019)

your autobiography @Mider T ?


----------



## Courier Six (Feb 12, 2019)

Are they seriously going to use that title


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


> This is actually based off of a manga that I read.


Where can I read this manga? When I Google it, I'm only getting this Netflix show.


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

is he that hung?


----------

